# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Sagem Boxes تحديثات :  15.12.2011, SagemEG_V19.9 released!

## 4gsmmaroc

*15.12.2011, SagemEG_V19.9 released!* *What`s new?**- added direct unlock for new FW`s:**ZTE* *- S305, E-SA-MTN-P108A28(S)V1.0.0B04;**- S312, ERT-TJ-MLT-P108A26(G)(S)V1.0.0B02;**- S318, EF-CG-ZAIN-P108A26FM(S)V1.0.0B01;* *HUAWEI* *- -HUAWEI G2200CV100R001ZWEC50B104SEC;**MINIFON TDS12-1* *- X17EV1.0.0B15-EnRu;**EMPORIA* *- V29i, V2X_ULC2_NW_HW3.2_Numnoyx_110524_ED001GE;**- VF1c, VF1_NW_OLED_Samsung Apr_15_2011;**- B2011, -all known versions;*  *- added NCK calculating for some newest HUAWEI phones:**- G1000_REL_C1.2AR01V01.01;**- G1000_REL_C1.2CV01V01.02;**- G1000_REL_C1.2CD01V01.05;**- G2157_REL_P1.2SP01V01.04;* *- added  NCK calculator (real time) for:**Megafone CP09.* Quote: *Just for fun!* :Wink: 
All known  *VF246*
and *VF255*
are supported for free by our old ULC2plus unlocker  -  *SagULC2plus_V22.1*!      
More info and discussions here:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *SagDD support continues!*  
Good luck! :Smile:   *SagDD Team*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------

